

'The Dress' Inspires Outpouring of Cool Optical Illusions - Mz
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/dress-inspires-outpouring-cool-optical-illusions/story?id=29269033

======
krylon
_Finally_ something interesting comes out of this whole thing. Who doesn't
love a good optical illusion? (Well, blind people, I guess, have little use
for them. Nevermind.)

